# My 1st DIY...holding thumbs



## herb1 (28/7/16)

Hey y'all

Just mixed my first DIY liquids:

Apple Pie
Cinnamon Danish
both from TFA

50/50 mix PG/VG
With and without nic (nic @ 5%)

Just shook, heated for 5mins and leaving it to steep for 24 hours before testing...wish me luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

Good luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viracocha (28/7/16)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Just mixed my first DIY liquids:
> 
> ...


Cool boet, looks like you can't make up your mind whether to go with or without Nicotine, why didn't you try one mix with both ingredients, I would try a 5% Apple pie, 0.5-1% cinnamon and add something sweet like marshmallow if you got, also you probably mean 5mg Nicotine, 5% is about 1,5mg nicotine if I'm right. I'm also new to this DIY thing, but also found that 70% VG and 30% PG works better for me, more clouds and less harsh..


----------



## herb1 (28/7/16)

Viracocha said:


> Cool boet, looks like you can't make up your mind whether to go with or without Nicotine, why didn't you try one mix with both ingredients, I would try a 5% Apple pie, 0.5-1% cinnamon and add something sweet like marshmallow if you got, also you probably mean 5mg Nicotine, 5% is about 1,5mg nicotine if I'm right. I'm also new to this DIY thing, but also found that 70% VG and 30% PG works better for me, more clouds and less harsh..


It's a start for me...didn't wanna wait to make another batch to add nic, so I did it in one go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eti1 (28/7/16)

herb1 said:


> It's a start for me...didn't wanna wait to make another batch to add nic, so I did it in one go


Don't stress, we all started with that first batch. I envy you for when you have your first vape, it's truly so rewarding. Even if it tastes like socks, it's your own special brand which will be even better the next time you mix. Experimentation and observation is the way to go. Good luck and enjoy your new hobby.

Sent from my LenovoA3300-H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/7/16)

Oooh, soo just add some double apple and you can then make yourself the (In my opinion at least) very, very tasty Muffin Man Clone.
Which is a great shake and vape mix as well!! I made some recently and looove it!

Check it out, I am sure you can sub TFA for the CAP flavours. I think I did the first time.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/361461/muffin+man+clone%28spot+on%29

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

You my friend have patience. My first thing I ever mixed was fruity loops. I made it shaked the bottle for 1 minute. Immediately filled it in my tank and started vaping it haha and never looked stee. I had no patience to steep

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

all the best @herb1 
Let us know how it tastes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/7/16)

Hoping for the best for you buddy good luck and hope you will be happy with results

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/7/16)

Well done @herb1 ! you are not going to stop after your first batch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Well done @herb1 ! you are not going to stop after your first batch


Hell...just getting started
Wanna perfect the single flavas before I start experimenting with multiple flavas
Very interesting and enjoyable learning curve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Oooh, soo just add some double apple and you can then make yourself the (In my opinion at least) very, very tasty Muffin Man Clone.
> Which is a great shake and vape mix as well!! I made some recently and looove it!
> 
> Check it out, I am sure you can sub TFA for the CAP flavours. I think I did the first time.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/361461/muffin+man+clone%28spot+on%29


co0L, thx
will try that in my next run


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> You my friend have patience. My first thing I ever mixed was fruity loops. I made it shaked the bottle for 1 minute. Immediately filled it in my tank and started vaping it haha and never looked stee. I had no patience to steep


wanna eliminate all the factors that could ruin the juice...rather steep than skip it and the juice taste k*k
lol


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Tried the non-nic juices, tasted a bit chemically, gonna steep sum more, will test again on Sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (30/7/16)

TFA apple pie at higher % does taste a bit odd, I use it lower % just to accent my apple pie mixes. Reckon a bit of a steep could help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (2/8/16)

Well, after 72 hours of steeping, I gave the non-nic flavas a bash again
Apple Pie = tasting less chemically and more apple pie but very faint taste
Cinnamon Danish = less chemically but no distinct flava yet

Gonna steep sum more unless any1 can offer more advice on how to reach the true flava?
The Apple Pie tastes 60% done but feels like it's missing sumthing...?


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/8/16)

Cinnamon danish on its own is not really going to get much beter unless you up the percentage. Try mix it with a fruit or custard perhaps. Banana goes very well with cinanamon danish

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/16)

On their own you are not going to get much joy, at whatever percentage. You need some recipes. Check out our Recipe forum here.


----------



## Caveman (2/8/16)

herb1 said:


> Well, after 72 hours of steeping, I gave the non-nic flavas a bash again
> Apple Pie = tasting less chemically and more apple pie but very faint taste
> Cinnamon Danish = less chemically but no distinct flava yet
> 
> ...


What % did you mix the single flavors at? I haven't used TFA's Apple Pie yet, but I have noticed that many times single flavor mixes are very faint in their profile. Sometimes it needs just a little something to make it really pop other times they are pretty much only good for accentuating flavors. There are a few recipes with TFA Apple Pie as the main base, but you have to build onto it also. I would bet that Apple Pie could do with a tad more apple, a little bit of cinnamon and maybe even a little crust and you might just have yourself a perfect apple pie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (2/8/16)

Caveman said:


> What % did you mix the single flavors at? I haven't used TFA's Apple Pie yet, but I have noticed that many times single flavor mixes are very faint in their profile. Sometimes it needs just a little something to make it really pop other times they are pretty much only good for accentuating flavors. There are a few recipes with TFA Apple Pie as the main base, but you have to build onto it also. I would bet that Apple Pie could do with a tad more apple, a little bit of cinnamon and maybe even a little crust and you might just have yourself a perfect apple pie.


Both at 8%


----------



## Caveman (2/8/16)

herb1 said:


> Both at 8%


There is an interesting thing that happens at times, sometimes higher %ages cause flavors to mute. Some TFA Flavors need big %ages to taste good though. I see the average % for Apple Pie is 10% single flavor. Maybe try adding another % or so to your existing mix and see if you get more flavor. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/675

The vaping dude recommends apple pie at 15%
http://thevapingdude.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/The-Flavor-Apprentice-Flavor-List.pdf (just search for apple pie)

These %ages are not set in stone by any means though and taste is so subjective as I'm sure everybody keeps telling you . Its good to know what the averages are though, gives you a place to start experimenting from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Soutie (2/8/16)

Caveman said:


> The vaping dude recommends apple pie at 15%
> http://thevapingdude.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/The-Flavor-Apprentice-Flavor-List.pdf (just search for apple pie)



That's such a good reference Document, thanks Caveman. I use HIC's FA notes all the time, its nice to save something on TFA too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (2/8/16)

Will try the apple at 10% and 15%


----------



## herb1 (2/8/16)

http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp

Not a bad site as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (2/8/16)

herb1 said:


> http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp
> 
> Not a bad site as well



Yeah, there is also:
http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/ for some clones
http://www.99juices.com/recipes/ also has a few nice ones.

And of course the good ol reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/diy_ejuice

VU recipe subforum http://vapingunderground.com/forums/diy-e-liquid-recipes.50/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (4/8/16)

added 10% to both nic and non-nic for apple pie
will vape tonite and see if they need to upped to 15%


----------



## herb1 (5/8/16)

herb1 said:


> Will try the apple at 10% and 15%


Tried at both %'s but not much of a difference though the apple flava comes thru a tiny bit stronger

Gonna try mixes of different flava strength with 70/30 mixes


----------

